# Sudden weight gain



## LucijaH (Jan 28, 2017)

I think my hedgie is gaining weight too quickly. When I got her 6. January she was about 210g. I weighed her today and she is 373g(28. January). She is 11 weeks old. Is the sudden weight gain normal? 
She has her wheel and everything she needs. I free feed her because I read that restricting food is not good for them.
She can still ball up and she is really active at night, but I don't know why she is gaining soooo much weight(she only gets kibble, no treats).


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Forget what you read free feeding ur hedgie is a bad idea i would cut down its amount and make sure it is using its wheel


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

What are you feeding it?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs, especially babies, should not have their food limited they need to be free fed. She is a baby and gaining that quickly is normal for a baby. She should even out and stop gaining as quickly at around 6 months of age.


----------



## LucijaH (Jan 28, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> What are you feeding it?


I'm feeding her Royal Canin - Mother and Babycat, it's what her breeder was feeding her.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

LucijaH said:


> Artemis-Ichiro said:
> 
> 
> > What are you feeding it?
> ...


Listen to Nikki she ha tons of experience and was a breeder for a while. When she is 6 months you should switch her to a lower fat food, you can look in the nutrition stickies, there is the most recent food recommendations.


----------



## LucijaH (Jan 28, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Listen to Nikki she ha tons of experience and was a breeder for a while. When she is 6 months you should switch her to a lower fat food, you can look in the nutrition stickies, there is the most recent food recommendations.


Thank you, i'll do what she says


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Im sorry for telling you to free feed it i thought u had an adult


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgiequeen even adults should be free fed, please don't answer questions if you don't have any experience on the topic. It can be dangerous.


----------

